# Great jointer for a great deal



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

You've joined a fairly sizable club of LumberJocks who also enjoy theirs-me included.

I slapped together an OSB base, in about 20 minutes, and tacked on casters. Ugly, but it works.

The ridiculous thing ? Holbren sends a helical spiral head for the JP0610 that costs … roughly what the jointer cost me, originally.

It'd be sheer madness to spend that much money, to be sure.

And yet … it's always in the back of my mind.

As memory serves, assembly was NOT at all hard, and Ridgid had the great good sense to label, compartmentalize, and blister-pack all the assorted small parts-care that ALL manufacturers should take.

A GREAT tool for the money, in my book.

It ain't an 8-incher, but ….. ;-)


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I also have one and think it's pretty hard to beat at this price point. Assembly was pretty straight forward and all adjustments were spot on right out of the box. You absolutely want to have dust collection available because this thing flat out makes some shavings.


----------



## Wfarm (Oct 19, 2010)

i use this machine it is a good one


----------



## dakotawood (Oct 12, 2010)

I found mine off craigslist a few yrs back for like $200. Great deal. It suits my needs just fine.


----------



## hcwoodwkr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I just picked up my new planer, grabbed it on sale at HD and then got another 10% off. I have not had time to assemble yet but that will happen soon. I'm going from a bench top planner to a full size.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have one too. I got it this spring from craigs list, paid $200. and it was hardly used. Only about 2 years old. I love it and am putting it on a mobile base today. check out the base from Rockler it works well. I had it on my old table saw and now it's going on the jointer.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2383


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## JBoss (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't mean for this to sound condescending if you do have it removed, but as you got it already assembled it's something you may have missed. The black plastic piece at the end of the dust shoot should not be on unless you have dust collection hooked up. The only reason I say this is because the times I have forgot to lift it up when using it without dc the chips stayed in. If the black plastic is up, they have always fallen to the floor.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

This jointer has been my first and only one. I bought it from a seller on Craig's List, and have not been disappointed. It has ALWAYS done what I've asked of it, including shaping of legs for a table project. I've even added a second set of knives as a backup when i have some fine finishing to do.

Regarding dust collection, using the chute connected to a dust collector has been very good for me. If you can do it, it keeps the shop just that much cleaner. Enjoy you new tool!


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

I have one of these are its a good jointer. I hear people talk 8" all the time but I dont get that thinking. 8" is not a wide board. I'd like a 15"+ jointer but its not in the cards. 6-8" makes absolutely no difference to me. Lucky for me I use my wide boards for guitars so the peices are not very long. I can level a 20" block with a handplane faster than I can dial in a machine. I use this jointer to "joint" the edges and it does that.

This Ridgid does what I need it to. It didnt take much setup. The blades were even level out of the box. Beds are acceptably flat.

Fence is a little flakey but for the price this is the unit I cannot say anything dissapoints. Much better than simular priced benchtop models. Aggressive cuts clog the dust port in minutes.

I got mine on craigslist from someone who took advantage on the sale. None were in stock around me. I still got a decent deal and that guy made a few $. He gave me his receipt. I cannot beleive what HD blew these out for. Can one really make something for these prices in China? Because I couldnt get the bed levelled for that price here … if I needed to that is.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to hear all the good reviews, I just put mine together yesterday. The fence was a touch off 90* out of the box but we adjusted it right in without any trouble.


----------



## benham (Jul 9, 2010)

Got one a HD on clearance for 250.00 Went together easy and works well


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

We have the Ridgid planer and it works very well. Assembly was easy and all adjustments were spot on from the Factory. We built a torson box base with casters to make it mobile and to raise it up about 8 inches for more comfortable operation. If you build your own base make sure that you install casters as close to the corners as possible as the jointer is top heavy.

Good luck, this is a great tool!


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

I was very smart got on the net found a picture of the home depot sign for $214.00 printed out the sign took the picture to my local home depot, they took the price from $364.00 down to $214.00 for a brand new one in the box!! what a great deal, So far it works great


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

csifishguy, I've tried doing that before and it usually doesn't work. They want to be able to look up the price at another store in the computer, and they'll generally only price match if the store with a lower price is in their same geographic area.


----------

